# TYTY.com



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

I have never bought anything from them, but I suggest you find someone else to to give your money to. Very bad reviews elsewhere on the net. Here is a link to one:
http://forums.gardenweb.com/forums/load/ratevend/msg0518562923780.html

You did not indicate what plants you were looking for, but for _small fruit_ plants, I can provide a excellent alternative in Pense Nursery in NW Arkansas.
http://www.alcasoft.com/pense/index.html

I have purchased raspberry and thornless blackberry bare root stock from Pense over several years and been pleased with both the transactions and the plants. Pricing was very competitive. Their website is not very fancy, but that really doesn't matter in the end.


----------



## KevinR (Apr 30, 2010)

Agree with RS.... I bought a couple things from them a few years back... The hype of their website did not come through in the product... Not to mention the numerous negative reviews.


----------



## Bee o (Nov 13, 2013)

Yeah, I just seen the reviews on them won't be going there thank you for the heads up... I'm looking for blueberries, blackberries and fruit trees and even some nut trees I would like to get established plants and trees, (not) a starter plant 6" or a 2' tree something along the lines of a 2'+ plant and a 6'+ Tree.


----------



## KevinR (Apr 30, 2010)

For blueberries and black berries... I like http://www.noursefarms.com Also http://www.simmonsplantfarm.com/blackberries.html

I've bought all my fruit trees from local merchants. I don't know if I'd bother trying to get them from a online place, they are usually pretty small....


----------



## beegeorge (Apr 19, 2012)

try ISONS nursery


----------



## KevinR (Apr 30, 2010)

beegeorge said:


> try ISONS nursery


Do you have any of their muscadines? Was curious if they live up to the hype...(price)...


----------



## johnmckeag (Dec 7, 2013)

I would recommend avoiding TYTY nursery. A google search last spring turned up many negative reviews as I was searching for a nursery to supply JUJUBE, PAWPAW and ASIAN PEARS. 

I strongly recommend that you contact England's Orchard and Nursery (www.nuttrees.net). I have purchased trees from Cliff and am highly satisfied with his willingness spend time walking me through tree selections, he provides great customer service and the trees were healthy and in great shape when they arrived. Competitive pricing too.


----------



## beegeorge (Apr 19, 2012)

I have bought from Isons for several years,, and always happy,,


----------



## UTvolshype (Nov 26, 2012)

johnmckeag said:


> I would recommend avoiding TYTY nursery. A google search last spring turned up many negative reviews as I was searching for a nursery to supply JUJUBE, PAWPAW and ASIAN PEARS.
> 
> I strongly recommend that you contact England's Orchard and Nursery (www.nuttrees.net). I have purchased trees from Cliff and am highly satisfied with his willingness spend time walking me through tree selections, he provides great customer service and the trees were healthy and in great shape when they arrived. Competitive pricing too.


I have used both TyTy and Ison. Have not had a problem with either one. TyTy does have some rare trees that are hard to find else where. My order from them this fall took a long time to get shipped but it finally showed up last week so all is well. I'm trying Mayhaw Trees in Tennessee for fun. Ison is the place to order muscadines, all mine vines from two years ago are going strong and will produce some berries this coming year.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Ok, so where to buy lemon trees?


----------

